# Train info.



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking for rail travel from Faro to Coimbra, or Faro to Porto. Where can I get info on train times, fares etc?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Go online to CP (Comboios de Portugal) and you can find all the information on the English version of its website.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This English version CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)

Look at centre travelling in Portugal
Alfa Pendular are quickest and most luxurious and still not a fortune
Intercidades make UK rail look 3rd rate

Clicking on either gives an overview and timetables & prices on left


----------

